# New Ghost prop



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

My 4 year old dry brushed a skull last weekend and this morning he wanted to make a ghost. So we sat on the shop floor and he selected stuff from the shop debris bin: left over lengths of creepy cloth, scraps of hair, some thin black fabric, some wire, etc...
We then went to work making a ghost. On the part he couldn't do, such as hot gluing, bending wire etc, I helped him.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job Krough Jr!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That 4 year old puts a bunch of adults I know to shame! ;-)


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I second that Ghostess! Great job.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great work little ..... Corvus
like father like son hey.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work. Your son did well krough.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

He's a chip off of the ole' block!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn, like father like son. You should see what else he can build!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely Johnny. Krough, he has haunt in his blood!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

put me to shame


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow just imagine what he'll be making when he's an adult, or 10 for that matter. I wouldn't be surprised if he becomes the worlds first 4 year old to own their own commercial haunt, at Disneyland. By the time he's a growed up, he'll probably have Kroughland!
Nice work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang. That looks as good as any prop I see at the stores.

Tell him HB said "great job"


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like he has your knack...Just keep him away from the chineese glasses and teeth and you should be ok. LOL


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

wow he did a great job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

the apple doesn't fall far from the tree does it ?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep he's your son---nice


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

"krough jr's first ghost" 

It sounds like the title to a movie. 

He's got the knack from you. 

Excellent work.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice Job, He is only going to get better!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet! looks like your gonna have some competition in the family! heeheehee


----------

